# 7.5mg Armour for Hashimoto's



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Does a starting dose of 7.5mg Armour per day for Hashimoto's sound right? If it's too low, is that going to cause me trouble?

As of November 25, my labs are:

Thyroxine (T4) Free: 1.37 ng/dL (Range .82 - 1.77)
TSH 4.280 uIU/mL (Range 0.450 - 4.500)
Hemoglobin A1c 5.9 (Range 4.8 - 5.6)
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 2.5 pg/mL (Range 2.0 - 4.4)
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 217 IU/ml (Range 0 - 34)
Antithyroglobulin Ab 49 IU/mL (Range 0-40)

And the endo confirmed a diagnosis of Hashi's on Dec. 6.

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> Does a starting dose of 7.5mg Armour per day for Hashimoto's sound right? If it's too low, is that going to cause me trouble?
> 
> As of November 25, my labs are:
> 
> ...


Armour, one grain contains 9 mcg. of T3 and 38 mcg. of T4. One grain of Armour is 60 mg..

http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf

Smallest starting dose is 15 mg. if you have myxedema or 30 mg. if you do not. Do you have myxedma? Doc may be Rx'ing on the side of caution here?

That truly is a very low dose. As you know, you are in dire need of T3 so you will hardly be getting any at all.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, Andros.

No, I don't have myxedema. I think this doctor wanted to kind of pass the buck. She didn't like me crying in her office, and she actually got up and left, telling me she had to check on another client and would be right back.

She doesn't want me on the Armour until I see a psychiatrist and because I think my illness is causing the emotional fluctuations and cognitive impairment and the blurry vision, I want to get the thyroid issue under control before I consider going on something for the mood problems. (I'm already seeing an incredibly good therapist.)

You know, the more I write about my experiences with this doctor, the more I'm convinced she was not the right doctor for me. Thank goodness I have an appointment with an integrative physician Jan. 3, who will be spending an hour with me that first appointment.

Maureen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> Thanks, Andros.
> 
> No, I don't have myxedema. I think this doctor wanted to kind of pass the buck. She didn't like me crying in her office, and she actually got up and left, telling me she had to check on another client and would be right back.
> 
> ...


Can I say she's an idiot? LOL!! Let us know how it goes w/ the IP and you are right to hold off on the Armour so the IP can get a clear and true picture.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, Andros. :hugs:
I think any doctor who is that uncomfortable with crying should be a forensic pathologist - when the patient is simply unable to cry or laugh or emote in any way at all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> Thanks, Andros. :hugs:
> I think any doctor who is that uncomfortable with crying should be a forensic pathologist - when the patient is simply unable to cry or laugh or emote in any way at all.


ROLF!!! The truest things are the funniest things! And you said a mouthful there!


----------

